# How much does your 16 week pup weigh?



## looby

Just had rigby weighed- he's 4 months old and weighs 5.6kg. This sounds like loads to me!!!

How does he compare to yours?

xx


----------



## Janev1000

Biscuit was 5.8kg at 16 weeks which I thought was a lot as he's not very tall. However, I guess most of the weight is in the body and not the legs! At 21 weeks he is now 7.7kg! He gains 300g every week. You really have to go by how Rigby feels. if he feel quite lean and you can feel his ribs then he sounds ok.


----------



## looby

He feels and looks fine- I just didn't expect him to gain weight so rapidly!!

xx


----------



## Anita

Hi Frisbee was weighed at the vets on Tuesday at 6.1kg and he is 15 weeks old. We have told him he can stop growing any time he likes now!


----------



## looby

wow!! he's gonna be a big boy!!

xx


----------



## Janev1000

They grow very fast in the first 4-6 months and then should slow down after that. They say that if you double their weight at 16 weeks, that is likely to be close to their eventual adult weight. They are also supposed to have reached 60% of their height too. So if that's correct, Biscuit will be approx 14" tall and approx 10k-11kg.


----------



## JoJo

Here is my growing puppy Picnic ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/10/13/growing-and-changing-cockapoo-puppy/


----------



## Blyth

Um, well we've just weighed Bamse, who is exactly 16 weeks old and dare I say it but she's come in at 7.2 kg. She is 13.25 inches to the shoulder. She doesn't look particularly big to us, but she does sound big by comparison!

Steph


----------



## Anita

have just measured Frisbee and he is about 13 inches tall. Will weigh again next week so we have an idea of his eventual size. He has his own wii fit profile so we have a graph of his progress too!!!


----------



## Dee123

Milo is now 13" to shoulder but weighs 6.5kg. He grew rapidly till 16 weeks but seems to be getting taller now but not fatter.... He is really lean though eats a lot. I can feel his ribs easily. Off to puppy clinic this afternoon. Would be good to hear what the vet nurse thinks.


----------



## Rileypoo

Riley is now 17 weeks but I weighed him last week and he was 6.3kg and is just over 12",


----------



## Kodysmom

Wow...Kody weighed in at 7.1 lbs at 15wks mid January. He goes in for his next visit Feb 14th and hopefully he has slowed down. I'm pretty sure he hasn't gained but so much since he has been very picky with eating the last month while teething.


----------



## Kitty4

Rosie is 16 weeks and weighs 7.2kg, and approx 12 inches to her shoulders.


----------



## Kitty4

Rileypoo said:


> Riley is now 17 weeks but I weighed him last week and he was 6.3kg and is just over 12",


Sorry rileypoo, just read this thread and can now see how much riley weighs etc... Lol


----------



## Rileypoo

Kitty4 said:


> Sorry rileypoo, just read this thread and can now see how much riley weighs etc... Lol


and I hadn't weight him correctly either!! Just did again me first then me holding him and he is definitely 6.1kg today, have also replied in other post!


----------



## Lisa. P

Arlo is 18weeks weighs 3.4kg and stands 10" from foot to shoulder. This seems quite small compared to other's! He saw the vet last week and she wasn't bothered by his weight so I'm going to assume that he is fine


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

At 6 months, Lucky was 10.8kg. I think he was 3.8kg at 9 weeks, so put on 7kg over the course of 19 weeks. 

He put on 1kg between 5 and 6 months, so still seems to be putting on weight. And he’s quite skinny. 

An English working cocker crossed with a miniature poodle.


----------



## Claire&Cooper

Lisa. P said:


> Arlo is 18weeks weighs 3.4kg and stands 10" from foot to shoulder. This seems quite small compared to other's! He saw the vet last week and she wasn't bothered by his weight so I'm going to assume that he is fine


Hi - Cooper is only 3kg at 15 weeks and 10 inches to the shoulder too - just wondering what Arlo weighs now? Copper's from a miniature poodle and show cocker spaniel - is that similar to Arlo? Wasn't sure if I am feeding him enough as a lot of other cockapoos seem to be much bigger/heavier.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

LuckyCockapoo said:


> At 6 months, Lucky was 10.8kg. I think he was 3.8kg at 9 weeks, so put on 7kg over the course of 19 weeks.
> 
> He put on 1kg between 5 and 6 months, so still seems to be putting on weight. And he’s quite skinny.
> 
> An English working cocker crossed with a miniature poodle.


At 8 months Lucky is now 12.8kg. He put on 2kg in the last 7 weeks. So still putting on 250-300g/week. Most of this is filling out and getting more muscles and strength, not fat.


----------



## Lisa. P

I'm not 100%sure what Arlo weighs right now. When I used advocate on 10th Nov he was still under 5kg. I've just measured him an he's 11" now. I did worry about his weight but vet is pleased with him. Just think that he's not going to be a big cockapoo which is fine with me. Arlo's parents are the same as coopers.


----------



## Lisa. P

Arlo is 23wks tomorrow and stands 11". He weighs in today at 4.5kgs


----------



## Lisa. P

Claire&Cooper said:


> Lisa. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arlo is 18weeks weighs 3.4kg and stands 10" from foot to shoulder. This seems quite small compared to other's! He saw the vet last week and she wasn't bothered by his weight so I'm going to assume that he is fine
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - Cooper is only 3kg at 15 weeks and 10 inches to the shoulder too - just wondering what Arlo weighs now? Copper's from a miniature poodle and show cocker spaniel - is that similar to Arlo? Wasn't sure if I am feeding him enough as a lot of other cockapoos seem to be much bigger/heavier.
Click to expand...


Hi not sure how to reply! Hope this is right. Arlo weighs 4.5kgs today. He's 11" tall and 23wks tomorrow. His mum was a working cocker spaniel, looked quite small and dad was a miniture poodle.


----------



## beckymnd

:O Dexter was 4.6kg last week at just 12 weeks - I'm quite surprised, as Mother was a very petite working Cocker Spaniel, and Dad a 14" Miniature Poodle! 

He's super lean, and you can feel his ribs, so I don't think we're over-feeding him, I'm just quite surprised at his weight already as I am expecting him to be around the same size as our older Cockerpoo Bailey. He's 15" and a little overweight at 11kg (10kg ideal weight).

He put on 1kg between 10-12 weeks, so I can imagine he'll potentially be a little bigger than Bailey when he's older!


----------



## Lisa. P

I'm a little obsessed with noting Arlo's weight. Last week at 24wks he weighted 4.6kg. The vet had expected him to reach the 5kg mark when I was collecting his wormer but he didn't quite get there.


----------



## DapperDog

Oscar is 17 weeks and weighs 7.8kg an is 14.5 inches to the shoulder. From reading this he appears to be on the large size. Is this normal or is he going to be very big?


----------



## beckymnd

Dexter was 5.2kg at 14 weeks last week, he's putting on around 300-500g every week at the moment! :O


----------



## Jane weems

Bertie is 11 months old weighs in at 21 kilos compared to other cockapoo I have met he seems large


----------



## Gaynor59

Jane weems said:


> Bertie is 11 months old weighs in at 21 kilos compared to other cockapoo I have met he seems large




Wow that is big, Louis just turned 1 and weighs 12 kilos










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kersey25

Just weighed my 15 week old puppy today and he weighs 7.8 kg already!!


----------



## Jules911!

Our adorable 16 week Cockapoo Elsa weighed 3.1 kg a week ago so she is on small side. Mum was a small working cocker and dad was a toy poodle.


----------



## Lisa. P

Just updated Arlo's weight. He's now 6.1kg age 29wks. Not measured him yet


----------



## littlegret02

LuckyCockapoo said:


> At 8 months Lucky is now 12.8kg. He put on 2kg in the last 7 weeks. So still putting on 250-300g/week. Most of this is filling out and getting more muscles and strength, not fat.


Sounds to be growing a lot like ours? How tall is yours?


----------

